# Swollen feet and ankles?



## Patty Lou (Dec 7, 2000)

I have had on-again, off-again diarrhea for one month now, and I am at my wit's end what to do. I have taken Lomotil, no more than 8 a day, but I have been taking two at a time, making it about 6 a day.It works sometimes, but then when I think I'm over it, I get another raging attack. I can't figure it out. I have my second doctor's appointment next Friday, but in the meantime i am really worried because my feet and ankles are terribly swollen up...I've never had this before! Do any of you know if this is a connection to the Lomotil?I am getting so tired of this, and I don't really know what to do.Thank you so much for all the help you've given me in the past.Patty Lou


----------



## DonnaP (Sep 7, 2000)

Patty Lou,I don't know if your swelling is a result of the Lomotil. Are you bloated? Drink as much water as you can to try to relieve the swelling and keep your legs elevated if possible......Also, you may want to cut down on the Lomotil and take some imodium instead. You can get away with taking more imodium, but I don't think you should be excessive with the Lomotil.......







Hang in there, you'll see your doc soon....







Donna


----------



## Patty Lou (Dec 7, 2000)

Thanks Donna....your reply makes sense. I was taking Imodium before the Lomotil. Maybe I was taking too much Lomotil....I guess after a while I just got desperate for ANY kind of relief!!I've tried to keep drinking lots of fluids and I thought maybe that was making me swell up. I'm not bloated anywhere else...just my feet and ankles. I'll ask my Doctor Friday.Thanks for your reply.Patty Lou


----------



## maumie (Jul 29, 2001)

Patty Lou,If you're really concerned about the swelling, I'd call the MD's office tomorrow and ask. If you're like me, when I'm worried about something, it tends to make me more anxious and then I get more D. It might be a good idea to phone tomorrow rather than dwelling on it all week and waiting until Friday. Just a friendly suggestion---I know how I can be when I'm worried about something physically wrong with me. I can worry myself into a bad case of D. I certainly don't need any extra help LOLTake care and be sure to let us know what the swelling is whenever you do find out. We care.maumie


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

To help with swollen ankles you could try having a very low salt diet & more potassium (bananas,raisins, orange juice, if tolerated). I do a yoga exercise for this called the 'shoulder stand' & it really helps to reduce swelling:Lie on back on floorbring legs high up in air, pointing to ceilingHands should be supporting backOtherwise you can just put your legs high up against a flat wall.Hope this helps, have had this problem mildly myself due to steroids.


----------

